# How to be less attractive



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Not to sound kind of... what are the words? Big headed? But I am sure you have come across people in your life who you don't want to be attracted to you, and they are friends. I was wondering if anyone knows a good way, on how to put someone off without losing the friendship. (Cue funny advice)


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

In their presence, talk about other people you find attractive.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I could actually use some of this advice myself these days, so time to brainstorm.

"I get really weird when I'm in a relationship... I think about the guy 24/7. This is pretty embarrassing, but whenever I'm seeing someone, I paste a picture of his face on the ceiling above my bed so that it's the last thing I see before I go to sleep."

"I haven't showered in four days... do I smell bad?"

Also, if you're a girl, talking about poop/pooping/etc. might do the trick.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

AlphaOmegaDEFCON4 said:


> In their presence, talk about other people you find attractive.


Yep. Nothing should kill it better than yammering on and on about someone else you want. 

But - so far as just not being as attractive, I have found that being more low-maintenance and not bothering with your hair/fresh clothes etc. around a guy who is into you can have the opposite effect. Some of them actually find the dressed-down casual version of you more comfortable and alluring - much to my dismay when it failed me in the past.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> "I get really weird when I'm in a relationship... I think about the guy 24/7. This is pretty embarrassing, but whenever I'm seeing someone, I paste a picture of his face on the ceiling above my bed so that it's the last thing I see before I go to sleep."


Turn on. I'm moar attracted.



vivacissimamente said:


> "I haven't showered in four days... do I smell bad?"


*sniff sniff from 6 feet away* and continues to walk closer to delicious fragrance.




vivacissimamente said:


> Also, if you're a girl, talking about poop/pooping/etc. might do the trick.


Turn on. Moar attracted. The moar details the better. The texture, the firmness, the color, the shade, the scent, the size, etc. K I just puked a little in my mouth... good times.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

firedell said:


> Not to sound kind of... what are the words? Big headed? But I am sure you have come across people in your life who you don't want to be attracted to you, and they are friends. I was wondering if anyone knows a good way, on how to put someone off without losing the friendship. (Cue funny advice)


Definitely try to subtley talk about another girl that I'm "interested" in.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

"Oh, man, I remember when I went out with -insertnamehere-, I use to go through his phone without him knowing, steal his unwashed underwear, collect pieces of his dandruff, and broke into his facebook account without him even knowing! I'm practically a ninja! -gigglesnort-".


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Monte said:


> "Oh, man, I remember when I went out with -insertnamehere-, I use to go through his phone without him knowing, steal his unwashed underwear, collect pieces of his dandruff, and broke into his facebook account without him even knowing! I'm practically a ninja! -gigglesnort-".


All of these plans listed are bound to backfire. You know this guy that is interested in you would WANT you to steal his undies... and secretly hope you sniff them. That's begging for more attention :wink:


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

All the guys I do it slowly disappear... ):


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> "I haven't showered in four days... do I smell bad?"


That only works if you actually do smell bad, otherwise it's totally sexy.

A girl once told me she hadn't showered in a week and i found that very intriguing, because she actually didn't smell bad at all. I'm pretty sure she wasn't lying either... i happen to know that she has severe water phobia, and all her squatter housemates smell like feet. The only logical conclusion i could draw was that she's made of candy and sweats kool-aid. Now that's hot :wink:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always been very paranoid about people looking at me, and gone to great lengths (unsuccessful) to turn people off. xD I used to wear only baggy t-shirts and jeans with really messy hair, didn't treat my acne, responded to friendly gestures from guys with rude comments or obscenities... Somehow guys still hit on me.  I honestly have no idea how to get rid of them except to do something completely obnoxious and upsetting like telling them you would rather date their best friend or taking some really strong argument against their core values.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I just act like I don't notice their subtle attempts at hitting on me. If they don't get it and start obviously hitting on me I tell them to stop and that I'm not interested. If they still like me after that then it's their problem; they can have secret crushes all they like so long as I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Blush and whisper intimately, "I trust you so I guess it's okay for you to know that I'm actually 

castrated/transexual/crossdressing/a hermaphrodite."

Or all of the above. At once.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Honestly... I've tried some of these. And I'm not even _attractive_ (at least I don't think so...)

Some times if someone is attracted to you it doesn't matter if you roll in a pigpen or say you're interested in the most awesome person ever :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

You tell them, "I'm not physically attracted to you."


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

talk about someone else and about how awesome that other person is in front of them :tongue:


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Punch them in the face.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

Try and make a guess about what they would be self conscious about. For example a younger guy may lack money, skinny guy about appearing weak, and short guys are obvious. If you want to remain friends with them but let them know they don’t stand a chance, bring up how your current or perspective boyfriend/lover has these things they lack and can not easily, if at all, acquire.

Hziegel is right though; some guys just don’t get it and there nothing civil that can be done.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Talk about your past lovers,and start acting clingy.Maybe say that your last boyfriend called you an 'obsessive stalker bitch'and you wonder why he said that.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

This was part of a conversation I had earlier. I suggested _ripping a big one_. Just the loudest, stinkiest fart you can possibly culminate in your lower intestines.

Then again, I think that is one of @avalanche183's turn-ons. So if he's crushing on you, don't fart around him.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

firedell, the psycho-bitch is very unattractive personality-wise. I get what you were saying and that's what most comments were addressing. Some fabulous ideas in here. Bad-mouth an ex; make up details of the obsessive and psychotic behaviour you put your partners through and find so intensely gratifying you could have an orgasm a second just thinking about it. *laugh* 
Ok, I knew someone who doesn't get "straight-forward and kind"". I told him clearly I wasn't interested, many times over an extended period of time, and he continued to chase my ass. I entered a new relationship, and he didn't stop. Get tougher and somewhat crazier, since the method of kind honesty isn't working. I am not asking you to degrade him, but you have to give across the message that he'd regret dating you. Firstly, because you do not love him and unrequited love is harmful to the party that does all the giving. Appeal to the friend in him, and tell him it isn't fair (or respectful) for you to be goaded into romance against your wishes. If this doesn't work, get crazier. This dude found my forcefulness intimidating, so I unleashed it on him 'full force'. I gave the creepiest stares imaginable, because I remembered him telling me how the intensity in my eyes was very unsettling. Look back at what sort of behaviour he finds threatening/alarming, wisely pick some traits and display them unabashedly. Keep intentional cruelty out, and while you are being a bit of a/more of a psycho bitch, don't give up on communicating clearly that you are not interested and never will be.


----------



## EctoplasmicGoo (Dec 9, 2010)

The yellow is right. "pretending" your something is no way to live your life. If you want to pretend your not your natural self to get someone to stop liking you then you better reexamine if they even really like you, cause maybe they're just being nice. Try being honest, it's been said before in the thread. Honesty is a virtue.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheYellow said:


> I don't get your point.
> Do you think he honestly made no effort at all to be attractive? Although it might not seem it, a lot of effort goes into being 'cool'. If he didn't like it, he could just stop. He is clearly not the victim here.


Those girls stalked him. I mean, there was absolutely no call for what they did. One of them called him every day and got a new phone every time he blocked her number, then got pregnant with a stranger and claimed that this guy (who was by the way still a virgin!) was the father of her child. Another girl stood at his door step and refused to leave for 8 hours until he had to call the police, multiple times. Yes, this guy wanted to be 'cool' among his friends, but he sure didn't deserve any of this.

And I for one should know, because I've been stalked, harassed and violated by numerous strange men against my best attempts. I have a serious problem with scratching at my own face, especially at acne, because I developed such a fear of these men that I wanted to look hideous. And it didn't work. I wore nothing but baggy old clothing in public, never put on makeup, left my hair a complete mess, avoided eye contact, and generally insulted any male person who approached me. One guy would skateboard around my house in circles waiting for me to come home from school, then repeatedly ring the doorbell, hide in the bushes after my dad told him off, throw rocks at my window, call me 5 times a day. I called the police on him and they couldn't do anything. I told him straight-up from the moment this started that I did not like him, that I wasn't interested and I never wanted to see him again. He threatened me, called me a liar and many random obscenities, and doubled his efforts. And this is not by far the only guy who's harassed me, or the first. This has been going on with random strangers since I was nine years old. Every time I walked to school at least one person would honk at me or roll down the window and should obscenities and whistle. I couldn't even walk down the street to the store without dealing with this. If I go to a public pool some guy will come up and grab my ass. I'm struggling to get over my extreme paranoia now that I'm old enough to do something about it.

You want to believe that everybody is equally likely to be abused? Because I fit the profile for the children most likely to be subjected to pedophilia, which has happened four times to me by different people at different ages, and even as a young adult I can't escape harassment. Males aren't any different. Whether or not you're capable of seeing past the social stigma, it happens. Men get stalked, men get raped and harassed by women, and some of them are just more likely targets than others. So stop being fucking sexist and trying to believe that no man is honestly victimized in a relationship, because they are, all the time. It's people like you who let women get away with this shit because they think that the man is supposed to be in control.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

hziegel, I am sorry to hear that you've been through so much. I am proud of your strength, and happy to see your understanding of abuse against men that's often overlooked. I want to point that The Yellow didn't seem to be making a sexist remark to me. Most men put some effort into their appearances and body language which causes women to flock to them, granted they are somewhat to very good looking. I have known some tremendously charming men who were average-lookers that garnered much more attention than some of the conventionally sexy blokes. 

It's sad that this guy had a few psychos harassing him left, right and centre. He was clearly the victim here. It is, however, more common for people to put some effort into working their charm.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

hazelwitch said:


> hziegel, I am sorry to hear that you've been through so much. I am proud of your strength, and happy to see your understanding of abuse against men that's often overlooked. I want to point that The Yellow didn't seem to be making a sexist remark to me. Most men put some effort into their appearances and body language which causes women to flock to them, granted they are somewhat - very good looking. I have known some tremendously charming men who were average-lookers that garnered much more attention than some of the conventionally sexy blokes.
> 
> It's sad that this guy had a few psychos harassing him left, right and centre. It is, however, more common for people to put some effort into working their charm.


It's true that some people put a lot of effort into attracting the right people and end up picking up the wrong ones, which is something they should see coming. It really bothers me, though, when people make such general assumptions. The reason I saw her comment is sexist is this: She only mentioned men in the context. If a woman had claimed to have been stalked because she was too hot, would we so quickly brush it aside as ego?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

hziegel said:


> It's true that some people put a lot of effort into attracting the right people and end up picking up the wrong ones, which is something they should see coming. It really bothers me, though, when people make such general assumptions. The reason I saw her comment is sexist is this: She only mentioned men in the context. If a woman had claimed to have been stalked because she was too hot, would we so quickly brush it aside as ego?


I see what you mean. He actually called this thread, where a woman is sharing concerns about being forced to be in a relationship against her will, an "ego stroking" thread. I completely disagree with this assessment; it's grossly off the mark. But, I read there was some misunderstanding there which seems to have cleared up.

Anyone who is being stalked is being harassed and their hotness factor shouldn't even count nor should their sex. People who call it an ego trip would benefit from having their judgmental butts stalked for a while.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

firedell said:


> Not to sound kind of... what are the words? Big headed? But I am sure you have come across people in your life who you don't want to be attracted to you, and they are friends. I was wondering if anyone knows a good way, on how to put someone off without losing the friendship. (Cue funny advice)



Why do you want to keep that friendship?
Do you enjoy making another person suffer?


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe I attracted the wrong kind of attention to this thread, and I apologize.
Lets make some things clear.
Firstly I am of the male gender.
Secondly, I _was_ the attractive guy in school. I had unwanted attention, but I knew how to deal with it, and I know what it's like to be in the drivers seat. The reason I even responded to the thread is because I have dealt with strange attention and unwanted presence. 
While you call me judgmental, I might offer you some advice to look in the mirror before you assume so much about me.

hziegel- Your response was outright unwarranted, and the instant defense maneuver of calling me sexist makes me wary of the intensity of your reactions. You have every right to feel any way you want to, but please don't make your circumstances constructs. 
I understand you have gone through a lot, but your various situations make me question your validity. Did someone really wait outside his house for 8 hours and he had to call the police, just because he was so attractive? Does someone really whistle and harass you every time you go to school? Does someone always grab your butt at the pool?

It's possible you live in a totally different environment than me, but I have never seen something like this.
I ask these questions from a compassionate viewpoint and I hope you can understand.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate to jump in to direct conversations. Anyhow, The Yellow, I am sure you realize that questioning the 'validity', in other words, the truth of someone's experiences is anything but compassionate. When someone shares a difficult experience, and ignore the story with the dude for now, you need to show more respect than to question their validity. While you rightly questioned a judgmental tone in her reply, you went beyond that to actually doubt her credibility. That's not done, not after someone has just shared something that traumatized them. Compassion is not a good excuse for the kind of prying questions you asked, nor is a compassionate query posed the way you just expressed yourself. You need to gain a better understanding of compassion, before you exhibit it, especially on such occasions. You are being disrespectful and insensitive, no matter how hard you try to hide it behind 'kindness'. It's highly dishonest and unwarranted.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think that his words are remotely intended to show compassion, just to disprove every point that threatens his own. This is not me being judgmental, but rather looking at the facts in front of me. I don't care whether this person is male or female; sexism is gender bias, regardless of why you have it or which side you come from. If you are a man who thinks other men are exaggerating their claims in comparison to most women, that doesn't change the fact that you are biased.

As to the question asked, yes these things really did happen to me. I lived in Virginia, which has some very backwards old ideals. It's much more acceptable there for a man to hit a woman in public, or for molestation and sexual harassment to be ignored by the police. I got the courage to go on walks to the store every day when I got sick, because I knew it would be good for me. I counted - the ratio was 9:1. Out of 10 days I went on the same 20-minute walk in a row, 9 of those days I would get 1-3 honks/obscenities/whistles from passing cars. I did this for about two months up until I moved away from the area. Since then I have not had this problem, living in California.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When guys are attracted to me, I tend to just let them be attracted, without trying to force them to stop feeling, unless they are being pushy and pervy. I know that when I love someone, I can't make myself stop just because I know they don't love me back. 

If they are being pushy and pervy, I let them know their actions are making me uncomfortable. If possible, I do it in a way that doesn't invalidate their feelings. I determine how direct I will be about it based on the guy's sensitivity level. 

In one case, having invited a homeless man over to my apartment because he was going to give me a haircut, I agreed to let him sleep in my living room after he had finished. (It was a really good haircut.) When I woke up to find him naked in my bed, rubbing his erect penis against my ass crack, trying to get a little too snuggly with me, I said, "Sorry, I told you you could sleep in the living room, not in my room." He responded well and quickly moved back into the other room. If I had said "What the fuck are you doing? You fucking pervert!!" it might have been a little harsh on him, but maybe not on someone else. Another person might have tried to argue, or might have needed more harshness in order to get the point. It's all about knowing how much force to use with each individual in order to assert your boundaries in the least harmful way possible.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know about talking about other people you like. You could lose a friend over that, depending on how much they like you.


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

hazelwitch I know you're trying to 'bring justice' to this thread, but you are being inconsiderate to me by putting words in my mouth, and using your high horse to shoot down anyone who comes in _your_ path. While I'm aware of how my comments could be misconstrued into dishonesty, I'm also aware of how harmful victimizing yourself can be.

You make it seem wrong that I'm standing up for myself, as you question my own motives and throw away anything I have to offer.

hziegel-Maybe I didn't make it clear, but I am truly sorry that you were exposed to that. I was trying to prevent a mindset that would only further your troubles by looking for pain where it is not. You're initial reaction was rather rude and overextended the right response, and I'm sorry if you could not see the compassion in my text.



I asked those questions not because I intended to cause harm, but because I intended to uncover the truth.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I understand that you are only trying to uncover the truth. Your lack of tact is your problem, and I don't feel like I should criticize you for it since clearly I have my own issues with approaching sensitive topics. My comments tend to be painfully honest and unproductive, and I should contain myself from pushing my unwanted opinions.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

TheYellow said:


> hazelwitch I know you're trying to 'bring justice' to this thread, but you are being inconsiderate to me by putting words in my mouth, and using your high horse to shoot down anyone who comes in _your_ path. While I'm aware of how my comments could be misconstrued into dishonesty, I'm also aware of how harmful victimizing yourself can be.
> 
> You make it seem wrong that I'm standing up for myself, as you question my own motives and throw away anything I have to offer.
> 
> I asked those questions not because I intended to cause harm, but because I intended to uncover the truth.


Why thank you Your keen awareness of my motives is very flattering. I am not putting any words in your mouth. If you were to go back a few posts, you will note that I *supported you* in saying that your comment did not come across as sexist to me. This contradicts your claim that I want to impede your attempt to stand up for yourself. You were standing up for yourself by devaluing the truth of Hzeigel's life experiences, and I am going to expect you to understand that there are better ways of standing up for oneself besides what you did there. 

I haven't accused you of harmful intent. I have only pointed out that you were _not_ showing compassion, though you claimed to be doing so. You are again saying that you were trying to uncover the truth, which implies that you are questioning hzeigel's experiences. This is exactly what I pointed to as uncalled for and insensitive. Proving/disproving the truth of her experiences is not central to establishing your point nor is it central to defending yourself against the sexism accusation.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

snail said:


> When guys are attracted to me, I tend to just let them be attracted, without trying to force them to stop feeling, unless they are being pushy and pervy. I know that when I love someone, I can't make myself stop just because I know they don't love me back.
> 
> If they are being pushy and pervy, I let them know their actions are making me uncomfortable. If possible, I do it in a way that doesn't invalidate their feelings. I determine how direct I will be about it based on the guy's sensitivity level.
> 
> In one case, having invited a homeless man over to my apartment because he was going to give me a haircut, I agreed to let him sleep in my living room after he had finished. (It was a really good haircut.) When I woke up to find him naked in my bed, rubbing his erect penis against my ass crack, trying to get a little too snuggly with me, I said, "Sorry, I told you you could sleep in the living room, not in my room." He responded well and quickly moved back into the other room. If I had said "What the fuck are you doing? You fucking pervert!!" it might have been a little harsh on him, but maybe not on someone else. Another person might have tried to argue, or might have needed more harshness in order to get the point. It's all about knowing how much force to use with each individual in order to assert your boundaries in the least harmful way possible.


You're worried about his feelings? It sounds like he was trying to rape you.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

AlphaOmegaDEFCON4 said:


> You're worried about his feelings? It sounds like he was trying to rape you.


I think maybe he was just confused.  I figure if he had been a rapist, he probably wouldn't have backed off when I said no. I did give him permission to spend the night, and maybe he thought I meant that he could have sex with me while I was sleeping, to pay for the haircut.  Guys are sometimes hard to figure out. Like, this other guy got really angry with me when I bought him ice cream and let him sleep on my couch, because he thought it meant I was sexually attracted to him. When I didn't make any sexual advances, he figured I had just led him on by being too friendly, so he resented me, and he stopped speaking to me for it. There must be something I am doing to give guys the wrong impression.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

snail said:


> I think maybe he was just confused.  I figure if he had been a rapist, he probably wouldn't have backed off when I said no. I did give him permission to spend the night, and maybe he thought I meant that he could have sex with me while I was sleeping, to pay for the haircut.  Guys are sometimes hard to figure out. Like, this other guy got really angry with me when I bought him ice cream and let him sleep on my couch, because he thought it meant I was sexually attracted to him. When I didn't make any sexual advances, he figured I had just led him on by being too friendly, so he resented me, and he stopped speaking to me for it. There must be something I am doing to give guys the wrong impression.


You are too kind, trusting and good-hearted, Snail. That's all.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Nyeh.

Respect for you, snail, even though we're very different. If it was me, I would've gone furious lol


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

For men:

Appear shorter, be a jerk, don't bathe for 3 days, exercise and sweat a lot, drop a swear word a least once every three sentences, smack people who don't agree with you, if legal, carry a gun everywhere with you, rant on about politics and religion, bring up sex constantly, and always be at least a bit drunk.

For women:

Most of the above, except be taller, bind your breasts, wear clothes too small for you, smoke, don't groom yourself for a week, and be a whiny princess.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> For men:
> 
> Appear shorter, be a jerk, don't bathe for 3 days, exercise and sweat a lot, drop a swear word a least once every three sentences, smack people who don't agree with you, if legal, carry a gun everywhere with you, rant on about politics and religion, bring up sex constantly, and always be at least a bit drunk.
> 
> ...


Mutatio, thanks for the comic relief:crazy:


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Make up a story about how your ex (real or imagined) was possessed by demons for dating you..And then you fell in love with a demon, since then your life had never been the same.....

Heeheeeheee:crazy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> Why do you want to keep that friendship?
> Do you enjoy making another person suffer?


I just feel it cruel just to stop the friendship. Maybe it's for the best, but don't like just cutting someone off, when they have done no harm.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> For men:
> 
> Appear shorter, be a jerk, don't bathe for 3 days, exercise and sweat a lot, drop a swear word a least once every three sentences, smack people who don't agree with you, if legal, carry a gun everywhere with you, rant on about politics and religion, bring up sex constantly, and always be at least a bit drunk.
> .



These are actually the guys that pick up girls where I live. 
Some of them are tall, though.


----------



## Ecky (Dec 6, 2010)

snail said:


> In one case, having invited a homeless man over to my apartment because he was going to give me a haircut, I agreed to let him sleep in my living room after he had finished. (It was a really good haircut.) When I woke up to find him naked in my bed, rubbing his erect penis against my ass crack, trying to get a little too snuggly with me, I said, "Sorry, I told you you could sleep in the living room, not in my room." He responded well and quickly moved back into the other room. If I had said "What the fuck are you doing? You fucking pervert!!" it might have been a little harsh on him, but maybe not on someone else. Another person might have tried to argue, or might have needed more harshness in order to get the point. It's all about knowing how much force to use with each individual in order to assert your boundaries in the least harmful way possible.


This is one of the stranger stories I've heard recently.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

all you have to do is be a dick. if you want to get rid of them completely- kick their biggest fear. that always works.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

firedell said:


> I just feel it cruel just to stop the friendship. Maybe it's for the best, but don't like just cutting someone off, when they have done no harm.



It is entirely understandable. However, it is incredibly painful to be on the other side of that.
I've been on both sides, neither side is really that fun. Unless there aren't any real emotions there and it's just lust.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

firedell said:


> I just feel it cruel just to stop the friendship. Maybe it's for the best, but don't like just cutting someone off, when they have done no harm.


I noticed that some 'relationships' don't have much else going beside the prospect of a romantic involvement, and some other have the bases for platonic friendship covered. If it's the latter, maybe it's a good idea to steer it away. 

If the former, yeah, I think it's just cruel. I think leaving them alone/ don't try to be friends is the respectful/ polite thing to do. Some people keep those who like them as 'friends' around because of the perceived power position/ ego-tripping; a friend put it as "Not wanting to lose their fans." --I make sure that it's not what I'm doing when boxing a guy into 'friend zone'.

Also, the possibility of one thinking it as 'can be friends' doesn't always mean the other one think so too. Maybe for the other party, a romantic relationship is the only acceptable form. That has to be considered, as well, and when they're a close friend that expressed interest, while you don't want them as anything else... 

It's a complicated matter, no lie.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

All I've ever had to do is be myself........

D:


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Be _really _attached.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Belua said:


> All I've ever had to do is be myself........
> 
> D:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

firedell said:


> Not to sound kind of... what are the words? Big headed? But I am sure you have come across people in your life who you don't want to be attracted to you, and they are friends. I was wondering if anyone knows a good way, on how to put someone off without losing the friendship. (Cue funny advice)


Somebody tell me too so we'll all know. I lost 2 good male friends this way.


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Stop all personal grooming, that should do the trick. :tongue:


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

IDK cuz im the nice guy at my school ... unattractive girls are attracted to me .... because unlike other people .. im not mean ... but it does get frustrating


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Fail the door test!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

lol... I have the exact opposite issue.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> Fail the door test!


LOL, this movie is one of my favs.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I've found that "don't touch me" works wonders, though it may also have rather negative affects on the relationship. :frustrating:

Some of you made suggestions as to change your personality around him and become more clingy, prissy and such, but honestly; if you're going to such great lengths to ensure the survival of the friendship then this person must really mean something to you, so why on earth would you want him to think less of you as a person?? There must be better ways to become less attractive without having to act like a douche. :tongue:

I have to say though that when it comes to romantic feelings I have to agree with Cheveyo. Sometimes it's just too hard to remain friends. This has happened to me a few times, and I know it pains us both to know that deep down one of us wants much more than friendship. 

I think in most cases what you can really do is wait for him to find himself a woman (though I've unfortunately found that even this doesn't always help :dry.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn it! I can't be less attractive, I just won't let myself.:crazy::crazy::crazy:

Somebody stop me!!!!! (The Mask)


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

picking nose/cutting to nail/picking ear in front of them?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kiwigrl said:


> How to be less attractive? put some weight on, that'll do it. :frustrating:


That would depend on her build - if she's a very thin person, and gained weight to reach a healthy weight, she would become more attractive. Even then, if she became bigger than what society considers attractive for women, if she's healthy and confident then less superficial men wouldn't care.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> OMG, if i acted like a lesbian, it would turn him on that much more, seriously ; D


How does that even work?


----------

